# My tanks today



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Been a while since I posted any pics, so I'll post a few. 
First up, Rosemary's 10g. The light burned out a couple weeks ago, and I haven't got around to getting a new bulb (though I swore I had a spare!). Not a problem, since this tank gets some natural light, and the room light is on for much of the day.








Rosey is actually doing better! For a year or so, she had swim bladder issues, which I chalked up to a birth defect.
Then, just this last few weeks, she's doing better! Doesn't have to struggle to swim nearly as much! Couldn't get a super pic of her though. With flash, she looked too black, and in the natural light there's a bit of algae on the glass 









This is Enigma's new home, 5g.









He's in a bit of a dark corner, which is too bad, since his colours look brightest in natural light. I should have played with the camera settings a bit more for some nicer pics.
















^This one is truest to his colours.

Flash made him look dark, but he was having a battle with a very worthy foe 









My first tank, a rimless 15g was looking pretty good after a clean the other day.









Not much in this tank now, 2 minnows, 2 adult male guppies and 3 guppy fry (2m, 1f by the looks of things).
The gup fry are getting big, one is nearly the size of the minnows!








The minnow on the right, I have dubbed "Finny", since as you can see he is missing most of his fins 

Here's Ralpheal's tank (75g). Nothing special to it, but the water looked nice and clean. You can see his favourite rock singled out on the right.









And a quick pic of Ralph. Didn't want to get too close, since he thinks he's going to get food when I go over to the tank.









I won't post a pic of Frankie's tank (90g) since there's been a recent explosion of brown algae, but I will post a pic of Frankie, who wasn't thrilled with the interruption of her sunbathing time.


----------

